#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   FSME Impfschema >

## Acute

Ich war heute beim Hausarzt, weil ich nach 3 Jahren die 1. Auffrischung der FSME Impfung bekommen sollte.
Aber das wurde zum Problem.
Ich habe die Grundimmunisierung mit 3 Teilimpfungen mit dem Wirkstoff FSME-Immun Erwachsene bekommen: Am 16.08.2005, 16.09.2005 und 6.6.2006. Dann stand in meinem Impfbuch, dass die nächste Impfung Juni 2009 ist.
Also heute zum Arzt und dann wurde mir gesagt nur alle 5 Jahre. Ich wieder nach Hause und meine Krankenkasse angerufen und die Ärztin dort meinte, dass die 1. Auffrischung nach der Immunisierung 3 Jahre beträgt und dann 5 Jahre.
Also wieder zum Arzt und das erklärt. Im Beipackzettel des Herstellers steht ja auch Grundimmunisierung, 1. Auffrischung nach 3 Jahre und dann alle 5 Jahre.
Aber Arzt immer noch geweigert. Naja dann nach Protest bin ich doch geimpft worden mit der Begründung dass Sie keine Lust mehr haben zu diskutieren und Ihre Ruhe haben wollen. Normalerweise wäre ich nicht geimpft worden, weil Sie medizinisch keinen Grund sehen.
Ich weiss dass ich im Recht bin, aber bin doch unsicher. Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich richtig gehandelt habe.

----------


## Christiane

Also ich kenne es auch so mit der Auffrischung nach 3 Jahren. Zumindest meine Hausärztin handhabt das so. War schon so richtig, wie du reagiert hast.

----------


## Roman

Wieso Impfst du dich überhaupt? Das ist doch völliger Blödsinn, wenn du dir schwermetallhaltiges Gift ins Blut spritzt. Und dazu geht das alles an den natürlichen abwehrmechanismen des körpers vorbei (Speichel, Magensäure, etc.). èberleg dir das mal.

----------


## Acute

> Wieso Impfst du dich überhaupt? Das ist doch völliger Blödsinn, wenn du dir schwermetallhaltiges Gift ins Blut spritzt. Und dazu geht das alles an den natürlichen abwehrmechanismen des körpers vorbei (Speichel, Magensäure, etc.). èberleg dir das mal.

 Warum ich mich impfe? Tolle Frage. Weil ich FSME sicherlich nicht mit Speichel und Magensäure bekämpfen kann. Dann wünsche ich Dir FSME und viel Spass damit!!

----------


## Christiane

@ Acute:  :s_thumbup:  
Es ist nun mal Blödsinn, Speichel und Magensäure zum Immunsystem zu zählen, zu behaupten beim Impfen wird Schwermetall ins Blut gespritzt, Impfen als am Immunsystem vorbeigehend zu bezeichnen.

----------


## jeannolino

Du hast Recht.

----------


## Justitia

Hallo, 
der Speichel und die Magensäure sind sehr wohl Teil des körpereigenen Immunsystems. Ich wüßte nicht, dass dies "umstritten" ist. (Immunsystem - Speichel einfach mal bei google eingeben). Die Magensäure hat nicht umsonst einen niedrigen ph-Wert, da dieser schon eine hohe Keimverminderung bewirkt.
Bei Allergikern reagiert bereits die Mundschleimhaut bei oraler Allergenaufnahme. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Christiane

Die Magensäure (=Salzsäure) desinfiziert zwar tatsächlich, da hast du recht, der Speichel tut es jedoch nur ganz minimal. Beide Substanzen haben aber eigentlich andere Funktionen. Unser Immunsystem hat da einige wesentlich effektivere Waffen. Mir ging es um die Aussagen meiner beiden Vorschreiber. Es ist immer wieder ärgerlich, wenn von sinnvollen und notwendigen ärztlichen Handlungen abgeraten wird. 
LG Christiane

----------


## Acute

Bei meiner Frage ging es nur um das "Impfschema" bei der FSME Impfung und nicht ob man impfen soll oder nicht. Deswegen geht das mit dem Speichel etc. mehr als am Thema vorbei.
Am besten wäre, wenn ein Moderator manche Antworten entfernt.
Die Antwort von Roman ist schon mehr als fahrlässig. Hoffe mal dass hier auch Ärzte sind. Sonst kann ich mich gleich wieder abmelden.

----------


## Muschel

Hallo Acute, 
neuesten Empehlungen nach wird die FSME-Auffrischung bei Personen bis 50 Jahren erst nach 5 Jahren gemacht. Bei über 50jährigen sollten aber die alt bekannten 3 Jahre eingehalten werden.  
So handhaben wir das auch seit einiger Zeit in der Praxis.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## fragen

kann schon sein, dass die impfung gegen fsme hilft, aber sicher nicht gegen borreliose (und noch mehr, hab namen vergessen, jedenfalls aus dem süden eingewanderte parasiten/krankheiten). außerdem: mich macht ein zeckenbiss-an-sich halb krank. daher versuche ich, schon den zu verhindern, verdünne ein paar tropfen teebaumöl mit viel wasser, reibe damit arme, genick und beine ein, mach ein tempo nass mit einer mehr konzentrierten lösung und tu das auf socken, schuhe und jeans, alles  h e l l e kleidung, damit man die biester gleich sieht, falls sie es trotzdem schaffen.

----------


## Muschel

@ Fragen, nein, die Impfung schützt einzig und alleine gegen die FSME, nicht gegen Borreliose.  
Teebaumöl mag ja schön und gut sein als Abwehr gegen Zecken, wenn Du dann aber doch mal einen Zeckenbiss hast und Du an FSME erkrankst, nützt Dir Dein Teebaumöl nix mehr.  
Bitte nicht Abwehrmaßnahmen (lange Hosen, Kopfbedeckung, irgendwelches Spray etc.) als gleichwertigen Ersatz zu einer Impfung sehen, das sind 2 verschiedene Sachen. 
Gruß, Andrea

----------

